# Just goes to prove the point



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

A convicted felon, nama Jeremy Weeks, or Meeks, has had his face/mug shot posted on the puter. They said women are going nuts just looking at him. Supposed ta got around 30M hits, or likes, or whatever.

U gals will kill Bill lol for a bad guy


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I saw the pic, and I honestly don't see how he's considered attractive. Even if he were, his actions speak a lot more loudly to me.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Actually it doesn't prove ANY point. He may be attractive to some but that doesn't make them want to date him. There is a difference in liking someone's physical looks and their personality but I suspect you never learned that.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

Nothing better than a guy with a tattoo on his neck!!


----------



## brewswain (Dec 31, 2006)

starjj said:


> Actually it doesn't prove ANY point. He may be attractive to some but that doesn't make them want to date him. There is a difference in liking someone's physical looks and their personality but I suspect you never learned that.


read the article again. they *DO* want to date him. And 'date' is a euphemism. Bill is correct. An awful lot of women want a man who will treat them poorly, even tho they claim thats not so.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I've heard they get the tear drop tat,for every 5 yrs in the pen,,,
and it looks like he already has one,,,


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I suppose some women are attracted to a man in an orange jumpsuit. It's my understanding that it's likely going to be a while before any manner if his fan club will get the chance to spend any quality time with him.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Brighton said:


> Nothing better than a guy with a tattoo on his neck!!


Are you sure?


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

If we were all out for the bad guys, none of us would be around here, right?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Darren . . . Is there no end to stupidity ...................(pix you posted)


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Considering in some cultures it's widely accepted, I don't know. It would be interesting to know more about the person pictured. 

This is true love according to the story. Different strokes. Maybe we're not the free will creatures we think we are. Maybe something primal is contributing to our choices. 

http://afterinked.co.uk/tattoo-afte...attoo-of-boyfriends-name-on-their-first-date/


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

My daughter is getting the two small tattoos she has on her feet removed.
It is somewhat expensive and uncomfortable.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Starjj, What brew said


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I guess if you read it on the internet, it must be true. :/


Mean people suck.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

They had a piece on the tv this morning they are trying to raise the 19,000 dollars to bail him out, go figure....Also he is married.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

AND has small kids,
rkintn, Where, in your estimation can I read something or hear it, and know its true??? People even say the Bible is a pack of lies, sooooooooooooo?????????

We got this guy in church, 2 yrs younger than me, who continually, every week, hears stuff off those radio shows predicting doom and gloom, and he tells it to us swearing its gospel truth.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

brewswain said:


> read the article again. they *DO* want to date him. And 'date' is a euphemism. Bill is correct. An awful lot of women want a man who will treat them poorly, even tho they claim thats not so.


For every woman you think "wants" to be treated poorly, there is violent, criminal, abusive man. The difference is we aren't comparing all men here to him, as the OP appears to be doing with our female members.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Viggie, over the last Many years, MANY men have noted that, in there youth, they knew of several women each that seemed to think that nice guys were invisible, and would walk right past them to find a worthless, useless, no count abusive man. MYSELF noticeing that also.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Betcha several of the women in here, if they would tell it, could see that in other women themselves.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Bill that's the nature of humans.

I've seen many females that go for the bad boys, just I've seen many men go for the fluff instead of the substance.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Bill, like yourself, many women have specific traits they find appealing but that doesn't mean that they picked bad boys over nice guys. 

You have mentioned several times that you chose mates for more superficial reasons so I would think women may have done the same should be no more condemned than men. 

Both genders learn that there is more to a relationship than appearance but ultimately, it's unwise to assume that the actions of a few are traits of an entire gender.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, as to the last few postings. Thing is. I always wanted to farm. I NEVER saw a girl/women, when I was looking, say, exibit, show any interest in farming. Quite the contrary I heard a few times from farm gals, that they wanted OFF the farm, they wanted to find somebody who would take them OFF the farm, and would marry ANYBODY to get off/away from a farm. 
That's why I stuck with city gals, who hadn't been born on a farm, and thought it would be just the thing. Turned out, it wasn't. Had it in my mind I could show them the good side of farming. Found out that ANY work, after getting off work in town, was more then they wanted. AND Chores were a CHORE.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Honestly Bill That same old boo hoo boo hoo gets a bit old after awhile. YOU choose your mates NO ONE forced you into the marriage (I suppose you will come up with an explanation where they did). As far as showing them chores were fun well chores ARE work you just have to like that type of work. You talk about a mate like they are some farm horse hitched to the plow (as long as they look good at the same time).

As far as this post "dating" is not the same thing as "being with someone" for a nite so I doubt greatly if women want to "date" him.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

brewswain said:


> read the article again. they *DO* want to date him. And 'date' is a euphemism. Bill is correct. An awful lot of women want a man who will treat them poorly, even tho they claim thats not so.


As a straight woman, I can testify that this is the absolute truth, and it's incredibly tragic.

Wouldn't it be ironic if he's actually gay?

To me, there is NOTHING attractive about neck or teardrop tattoos.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

coolrunnin said:


> Also he is married.


Yep. Chick magnet territory.

:facepalm:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

He might be gay by the time he gets out.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Maybe have ole Ben Dover for a cell mate lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Wel, JJ Terri and a few others was saying like, I had a choice, like I elbowed my way past farm gals by the dozen who wanted to be on a farm, wanted to be gardening, and canning, and all the other stuff, and that's not true. We went to town every Sat, and I got to walk around the business district of St Joe Mo for several hours. I got to see lotsa girls. None of them had a sign said, Im a farm gal, OR Im a city gal, better watch out. 
I went to GS with around a doz farm girls. NOT ONE to my knowledge ended on a farm.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> Wel, JJ Terri and a few others was saying like, I had a choice, like I elbowed my way past farm gals by the dozen who wanted to be on a farm, wanted to be gardening, and canning, and all the other stuff, and that's not true. We went to town every Sat, and I got to walk around the business district of St Joe Mo for several hours. I got to see lotsa girls. None of them had a sign said, Im a farm gal, OR Im a city gal, better watch out.
> I went to GS with around a doz farm girls. NOT ONE to my knowledge ended on a farm.


I find it WAY hard to believe that with patience you couldn't have found a farm girl. I mean OK has to be full of them and more so back in the day. It is in all what you were trolling for. If you were looking for a farm girl you wouldn't be going to the town. There were plenty of places back then to meet farm girl like church, auctions, square dancing.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

OKLA has NO FARM GALS. They have many RANCH gals. Theres a BIG difference.

Your first sentence says, I find it way hard to believe that with patience you couldn't have found a farm girl. Then you mention OKLA. I didn't live in OKLA then. I lived in KANS. BIG DIFFERENCE. NE Kansas fulla farms, FEW ranches. NE OKLA FULLA RANCHES, FEW FARMS. 

your next sentence says, (IF you were looking for a farm woman you wouldn't be going to the town). AS PREVIOUSLY stated. There are NO farm gals here. NEXT. I AINT currently looking to be tied down by a woman. Im just looking.

Yes there was a country church, Luthern, that I attended a few times during GS. BUT by the time I was a Freshman, mom pushed the Frog Hop in St Joe, and I went there every Fri night. FULLA girls. I didn't think about there being that many anywhere else. 

BACK THEN, as you say, girls didn't go to auctions UNLESS there folks were going, AND they sure didn't ROAM around the auction without their folks went roaming with them.

There never was a square dancing place that I knew of. I did it in 4H, and that was it. My folks however used to do it, but, I guess it died out in the 50s.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> OKLA has NO FARM GALS. They have many RANCH gals. Theres a BIG difference.
> 
> Your first sentence says, I find it way hard to believe that with patience you couldn't have found a farm girl. Then you mention OKLA. I didn't live in OKLA then. I lived in KANS. BIG DIFFERENCE. NE Kansas fulla farms, FEW ranches. NE OKLA FULLA RANCHES, FEW FARMS.
> 
> ...


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

What's wrong with ranch girls? Are you of the opinion that people on ranched don't grow gardens or own tractors ?

More importantly, why are you hollering at people?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

They sure DONT grow gardens that amount to anything down here.

Im not hollering. Im emphasizing a particular word or phrase. why cant you understand that.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

I saw that. Who didn't, after all?
I can see that he's attractive, in an androgenous, Ziggy Stardust sort of way. Not my taste, even setting aside his personality and morals, but I'm surprised he's not earning a somewhat honest living as a male model.

As for tats, No Thank You!

One of the standard boxes to fill in for identifying someone is "Any scars, birthmarks, tattoos or other identifying marks?" I'm not going to paint a target on myself - make it easy for the stormtroopers to pick me out of a crowd, or get an easy clue when they run me in and strip me down. 

Likewise, it's a focus for dislike, distrust or uneasiness by some people, and that translates into making it harder to get a job, or finance, when you're competing with people who haven't got obtrusive features like that.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> They sure DONT grow gardens that amount to anything down here.
> 
> Im not hollering. Im emphasizing a particular word or phrase. why cant you understand that.



That's interesting because any ranch I've been on, including my own, grows big gardens because it helps keep expenses down. 

As for the hollering, capital letters is considered hollering, regardless of how dumb you think I am.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

There are many types of women out there and who they are at the moment does not have to be who they will be in the future. My wife was and is a beautiful college educated, come from a very well off family city girl who could have had her pick of anyone. I was a ******* ford mechanic with a child by another person who chewed tabbaca and drove a jacked up ol ford. Heck we met when I dated her sister a few years earlier when I was 15. lol Her family hated me. 3 years later at 18 she came home from college after a long relationship of hers ended I caught her on the rebound out of the blue. We were married within 5 months. 15 wonderful years of marraige and two little ******** later she gave up the finance industry and is a stay at home farm wife. She gets as dirty as I do, works hard in the field wether its making hay, planting crops or tending to the gardens and animals. She is now an A+ ******* lady. She eats deer squirrel and is making fresh rabbit stew in the crockpot as we speak. Her family is still in a bit of shock but have grown to love me and our lifestyle as they benefit from it greatly as well. So you can never tell what the future holds for anyone. They come in all shapes sizes and stations in life and none are ever permanent. So many times when people complain about not being able to find someone its usually them who needs some work not all the other fish in the sea.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Bill, WR is right capitals are considered shouting. I do it also for emphasis but it is still considered shouting.

Anyway you do a LOT of complaining about the past (which is the PAST) and the women that you seem to think were somehow forced on you. You don't care (as you have said many many times) if you ever get a woman again so why lament about what women are doing or not doing. 

We all have our own taste in the opposite sex it sure would be a darn boring world if everyone was alike. If a woman likes that type of man for a one nighter or a relationship it is their luck or maybe not so lucky right to do so.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

starjj said:


> Bill, WR is right capitals are considered shouting. I do it also for emphasis but it is still considered shouting.
> 
> Anyway you do a LOT of complaining about the past (which is the PAST) and the women that you seem to think were somehow forced on you. You don't care (as you have said many many times) if you ever get a woman again so why lament about what women are doing or not doing.
> 
> We all have our own taste in the opposite sex it sure would be a darn boring world if everyone was alike. If a woman likes that type of man for a one nighter or a relationship it is their luck or maybe not so lucky right to do so.


And it is just darn ignorant to think that ranch girls don't have gardens or an interest in gardening.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Bill's climate may have something to do with the lack of gardens around him: Water is probably expensive in Oklahoma because Oklahoma is so dry!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Water is a luxury, and good wells are few. I think that people who grow gardens here, are likely transplsnts from somewhere else. Its the people who liker to work in the earth, as I do that row big gardens, AND homesteaders here, of which there likely are many. Ranch type gardens, IF they have any are small

heck, you drive by a ranch, you see no equipment. IF a man has a tractor, plow, MAYBE a disc, a bed spring harrow, and a brush hog, hes set for ranching, and whatever gardening he does. AND its the proper thing to either sell those implements when he no longer has any current use for them, then buy them back when he needs them next, OR hide them as best he can till he needs them again.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

The hips are fine, butt O Those bouncing


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Vahomesteaders said:


> So many times when people complain about not being able to find someone its usually them who needs some work not all the other fish in the sea.


But this might ruin FB's ongoing theme.............:shrug: ????


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

wr said:


> As for the hollering, capital letters is considered hollering, regardless of how dumb you think I am.





starjj said:


> Bill, WR is right capitals are considered shouting. I do it also for emphasis but it is still considered shouting.


While some of us may know it's hollering, we also don't know how to emphasis it any other way.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Okay, did ya all see what he was busted for???


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh and I love Shakira, she has some moves I would pay money for. We used that video of her when we were doing Zumba.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Well,,,My best guess is Bill has never seen a working Ranch,,,

That's my best guess,,,


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

My guess is I can drive by a doz of them going to Tulsa, and 2 doz going to my kids. AT LEAST, they call them ranches. They got nothing but horses, or more likely cattle and grass hay.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Theres only ONE actual farm within 20m miles of me that I know of.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

LA IF theres NO ranches, how come theres many Cowboy Churches around. one 4 miles from me. They have a roping pen, and do roping Sun evenings after service.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

JJ U ask why Im always going back in time to when I was a kid when im talking about any of my experiences with getting married. Well, I got married between 22 and 26yrs old. Those times and the years thereafter is the only experience ive had with marriage. Im not going to talk about anything ive no experience with UNLESS I see something online that talks about it, with supposed experience.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2014)

My goodness Bill..all of my relatives must live in a different state called "Oklahoma"..never knew there were two of them, but there must be...the one you describe is unfamiliar to me...no farms. no farm women, just ranches..and strange ranches at that since they have no equipment..oh wait! Perhaps they keep their farm equipmemt in barns...gasp! wow..like out of the weather...like all greased up and ready to use..no rust, no dried out belts...nah, couldn't be.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

In Bill's defense the area he's in around Tulsa is mostly ranch's. Most are pretty small I would say more ranchettes but there it is, go west to find the farms plenty out that way.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2014)

http://www.travelok.com/article_page/picking-bliss-make-a-lifetime-of-memories-on-oklahomas-farms


So since there are no farms where you are, somebody's making good on these markets...have you thought of selling farm veggies there??? People should go crazy for the farm produce if there's none available...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I used to do that Lesley. I was doing that when I met you, but it was after I had sold out. It was alright, and I made good money, but I was a heck of a lot younger then. Bending down to pick 6 bu beans, is a PAIN. I sold beans, sweet corn, tomatoes, zucinnei, S Squash. Id have to get up round 4, get everything loaded as I kept it under shade when I would pick Fri evening after work. An hour drive to Tulsa to get the spot I wanted, and then set up. Run to 11 and load up and go home, and sleep that afternoon.
Im just to old for alla that
My mkt garden is infested with Johnson Grass, so I plant Haygrazer in it and cut it all for hay.

There ARE 2 Oklas. That's why they call this part Green Country. Further west IT AINT lol.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

If you doubt me, ask Callie. There aint an acre plowed up between me and Tulsa that I know of, and that's 30 miles away.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I just saw where they just jacked Pretty Boys bail up to 1 Mil. Says his wifie is all exasperated over all the attention hes been getting while shes having to live on welfare to keep the kidies fed.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> I used to do that Lesley. I was doing that when I met you, but it was after I had sold out. It was alright, and I made good money, but I was a heck of a lot younger then. Bending down to pick 6 bu beans, is a PAIN. I sold beans, sweet corn, tomatoes, zucinnei, S Squash. Id have to get up round 4, get everything loaded as I kept it under shade when I would pick Fri evening after work. An hour drive to Tulsa to get the spot I wanted, and then set up. Run to 11 and load up and go home, and sleep that afternoon.
> Im just to old for alla that
> My mkt garden is infested with Johnson Grass, so I plant Haygrazer in it and cut it all for hay.
> 
> There ARE 2 Oklas. That's why they call this part Green Country. Further west IT AINT lol.


There are people selling at farmer's market into their 90's...John and I are planning on doing that starting next year...you and I are the same age I believe...no way am I too old to do any of that...it's a shame that you think you are ..


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, its easy to talk about how easy it is. Let me hear from you next year. AND REMEMBER Theres 2 of you, and your both younger.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Nother thing. You got water, and I don't.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> Yeah, its easy to talk about how easy it is. Let me hear from you next year. AND REMEMBER There's 2 of you, and your both younger.


Gee Bill..remember my hay bale garden? I had no help...used my walker to load up veggies and haul them into the car..I was 63 then....how old is Newfiannie? She's got you beat...

MY gf is 68, she manages 3 acres of veggies by herself, bad knees and all..hauls them to farmer's market for a nice profit from the big city folks..once a week, just like Tulsa..instead of 30 miles, it's 90 for us.

I'm 66 now.....how old are you ????? You're the guy with the land and the farming equipment...and you could have water...you choose not to...

living where there are no farms gives a farmer an edge in the market..if they want it....and hey, if you don't want to you don't want to...but you could.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I have found that when I really don't want to do something, I can find plenty of excuses not too. But, when I really want to do something, I don't let any excuses hold me back. I have found life is a lot less complicated if I quit looking for excuses and own my feelings and actions, with no apologies. FBB, if you don't want a relationship, great! Don't have one, but quit blaming the women for your choice. Because, at the end of the day, it really is YOUR choice. You can follow this same line of reasoning for moving/not moving, gardening/not gardening, etc. Blaming others for your choices is just lame and sad. 

Btw, I've been lame and sad myself. It feels much better to be in control of my life than sitting around crying because I thought some one else had all the control. I hope that makes sense. 


Mean people suck.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

bostonlesley said:


> Gee Bill..remember my hay bale garden? I had no help...used my walker to load up veggies and haul them into the car..I was 63 then....how old is Newfiannie? She's got you beat...
> 
> MY gf is 68, she manages 3 acres of veggies by herself, bad knees and all..hauls them to farmer's market for a nice profit from the big city folks..once a week, just like Tulsa..instead of 30 miles, it's 90 for us.
> 
> ...


Different people have different handicaps. What one person can do another will not be able to.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2014)

Terri said:


> Different people have different handicaps. What one person can do another will not be able to.


Yes. I am well aware of that, thank you !!!!!!!!!!!

Bill has said numerous times that his knees and ankles kill him on a daily basis...so do mine..I use canes, walkers, wraps, medicine, ice packs, heat packs and narcotics when needed..so what??????......my point is not to have a "urinating" contest with Bill over whose knees hurt the most or whose ankles pour out over the edges of their shoes the most...my point is that he can do these things if he wants to....based 100% on what he has said are HIS handicaps.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Yeah, its easy to talk about how easy it is. Let me hear from you next year. AND REMEMBER Theres 2 of you, and your both younger.


Why does FBB always think that he is the oldest person on this site????


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

rkintn said:


> I have found that when I really don't want to do something, I can find plenty of excuses not too. But, when I really want to do something, I don't let any excuses hold me back. I have found life is a lot less complicated if I quit looking for excuses and own my feelings and actions, with no apologies. FBB, if you don't want a relationship, great! Don't have one, but quit blaming the women for your choice. Because, at the end of the day, it really is YOUR choice. You can follow this same line of reasoning for moving/not moving, gardening/not gardening, etc. Blaming others for your choices is just lame and sad.
> 
> Btw, I've been lame and sad myself. It feels much better to be in control of my life than sitting around crying because I thought some one else had all the control. I hope that makes sense.
> 
> ...


But some people prefer to be "lame and sad."


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

billooo2 said:


> But some people prefer to be "lame and sad."



You are exactly right. 


Mean people suck.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Hand watering my garden brings me peace..... Then I notice Blake's diaper stinks


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Lesley, you say you know of 90yr old men who are gardening. Well, I inend to garden for as long as I can, Just NOT a mkt garden.


----------



## Twobottom (Sep 29, 2013)

Studies have shown that good looking people do get acquitted almost twice as often as not-so-good-looking folks. They used facial and body aesthetic proportion measurements to decide who was 'good looking' not just some random opinions. They also tend to have an easier time getting jobs, making friends, and meeting mates.

This should come as no surprise to most of us who have lived in the world for any reasonable length of time. Tall men make more money and get hired more easily. Busty, shapely women tend to keep long term mates more easily. These things have been proven. Life isn't fair, thats just the way it goes.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yup, just the way it goes.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

The garden im using is 18 X 36. My mkt garden space is around 90sq


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

AND, having done it for a couple years, I can tell you that a garden that big takes A HECK of alot of water, which is hauled from a town 10 miles away.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2014)

whatever Bill ( and Terri-for-Bill)...

sit home and don't "do" marketing gardening...I don't care...there are plenty of people on HT who are your age and much older, with plenty of aches and pains and tales of woe who still manage to get it done and be happy in the process...water can be had by investing extra money in bringing that well water to the garden..to each his own..you choose tractors, others would choose water...go figure?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

You say you re read old postings. I guess you didn't read where i had had a well drilled to 187ft. And when I went to put a well house around it a year ago, it was up to 50ft full of dirt. Its out of sight from my house, and its around 60ft from my boundry line and around 120ft from my then worthless neighbor. That well was drilled at $14.00 a foot, over 10yrs ago.
Since im leaving here, im not putting in a dime that cant/wont make me any money, and theres no way other than I live to be 100 that id ever make enough off a mkt garden to pay for the well. If I did that's all it would do.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Your generalizing as to (theres plenty of people with your aches and pains who still manage to get it done).
Why don't you go on the garden forum and ask the age of the oldest, and see how many there are still doing it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2014)

Bill..I honestly don't care if you garden or don't garden, have water or don't have water..stay where you are or move...date or don't date...Since I'm your age with the same ( and many more) physical issues, it's difficult to read that you blame your lack of "whatever" upon age...and then infirmity...and then lack of means..but to each his own...and welcome to it 

I belong to the camp of perpetual trying..that's just me..others mileage varies.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Your generalizing as to (theres plenty of people with your aches and pains who still manage to get it done).
> Why don't you go on the garden forum and ask the age of the oldest, and see how many there are still doing it.


HUH???? This must be one of those occasions where you must be kidding. :shrug:

If you have decided not to do something.......just say it......as opposed to making excuses.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Because, Bill, I figure that, IF IO flat out said I wasn't, OR were doing something. SOMEONE would want to know why, So I give the reasons and that's that.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Heres what I work with


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

And the pain that comes with them.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Ouch!

Mon


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm sorry that your feet and ankles have such a severe problem...perhaps Bill0002 would care to post a photo of his stump without his prosthetic leg? 

I'd not mind terribly posting x-rays of my trashed painful arthritic knees, or the latest nerve conduction studies which show severe damage to my right femoral nerve which makes it feel like a hot nail being driven into my thigh ..
John could post a photo of me falling sideways when I lose balance, or even more interesting would be watching me struggle to stand or climb stairs?

Bill0002 raises sheep, goats, runs a farm , fights off mud and unexpected uneven terrain..in other words, he does what he loves to do while adapting to his physical limits..

I raised goats and chickens and gardened from a wheelchair, learning how to stack hay on a pull-along wagon..learning how to muck out a coop with an extra-long handled rake..discovering that goats figure out how to stand right in front of the WC tires until the last of the grain has been eaten..LOL

After I graduated from a WC to a walker, I loaded up bags of dirt on the walker seat and pushed everything into the yard for a garden...I sat on the ground and scooted myself inbetween the rows, weeding with my "salad fork"..I planted ..I weeded..I cared for the veggies..and the flowers..because I WANTED to..

I highly doubt that there are only a few people on HT who experience daily/hourly physical pain and yet continue to garden...you learn how to work smarter...
It's all in what a person WANTS to do....until they're so far gone that they can no longer function on their own...it's a choice...Yoda said, "There is no "try", there is either "do or do not.".....


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im in your 3rd para. I do what I love to do. I love to garden. I don't want to make a business of it. I love to farm. I don't want to make a business of it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> Im in your 3rd para. I do what I love to do. I love to garden. I don't want to make a business of it. I love to farm. I don't want to make a business of it.


well there ya go...you don't want to...a perfectly legitimate statement..


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

BostonLesley, for some of us it is not a matter of pain. Some of us can take just so many steps and then our bodies shut down. By shutting down I mean the legs stop moving at all!

I do not know how handicapped Bill is. But, if he says he cannot then I shrug and move on. I see no point in arguing the point. Some of us honestly cannot instead of will not, and I have never met Bill so I honestly do not know.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2014)

Terri said:


> BostonLesley, for some of us it is not a matter of pain. Some of us can take just so many steps and then our bodies shut down. By shutting down I mean the legs stop moving at all!
> 
> I do not know how handicapped Bill is. But, if he says he cannot then I shrug and move on. I see no point in arguing the point. Some of us honestly cannot instead of will not, and I have never met Bill so I honestly do not know.


and I have..met Bill....


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Twobottom said:


> Studies have shown that good looking people do get acquitted almost twice as often as not-so-good-looking folks. They used facial and body aesthetic proportion measurements to decide who was 'good looking' not just some random opinions. They also tend to have an easier time getting jobs, making friends, and meeting mates.
> 
> This should come as no surprise to most of us who have lived in the world for any reasonable length of time. Tall men make more money and get hired more easily. Busty, shapely women tend to keep long term mates more easily. These things have been proven. Life isn't fair, thats just the way it goes.


This post reads familar......like a deja vu.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

wholly ankle!!! What the heck is going on with your ankles FBB?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

bostonlesley said:


> and I have..met Bill....


Then you know more about him than I do. 'Cause I have not


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

Bill also had the chance and still does to have his ankles fixed, yet he chooses not to, so he can farm.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes Lesley, weve met. BUT IF youll remember I taught the kids how to play dare base, or prisoners base, and could run with the best of them. I am afraid to even THINK about running nowadays.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

FarmboyBill said:


> You say you re read old postings. I guess you didn't read where i had had a well drilled to 187ft. And when I went to put a well house around it a year ago, it was up to 50ft full of dirt. Its out of sight from my house, and its around 60ft from my boundry line and around 120ft from my then worthless neighbor. That well was drilled at $14.00 a foot, over 10yrs ago.
> Since im leaving here, im not putting in a dime that cant/wont make me any money, and theres no way other than I live to be 100 that id ever make enough off a mkt garden to pay for the well. If I did that's all it would do.


Wait a minute, you had an open well hole and you can't figure out how over TEN (yes I was yelling) years, with no well house over it, it filled 50' up with dirt???


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

The VA gave me drugs for my handicap


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes Bill....and as you know, your feet don't HAVE to be that way...sigh...your choices, your life...

I don't care..I only "care" when you blame everything on being aged, as if there were no choices involved..there are plenty of other people on HT who are over 60 or 65 , have physical problems,, and DO what they want to DO because they chose to make it work...if you don't want to make it work, fine..just quit blaming your lack of "whatever" on age. I can only speak for myself..being 66 is NOT old and ready for the porch rocker UNLESS a person chooses to become "old"

Your choice...so enjoy it then


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

That surgery sounds fairly major, and it would have a long recovery time.

Some people simply refuse to be operated on, for various reasons


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

must be years ago I heard Bill say he could have an operation to fix this condition. he would have been laid up for awhile but by this time he would have had 2 good feet to work with. but for some reason he chose not to. I would have had it done long ago but to each his own. ~Georgia


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

bostonlesley said:


> I'm sorry that your feet and ankles have such a severe problem...perhaps Bill0002 would care to post a photo of his stump without his prosthetic leg?
> 
> I'd not mind terribly posting x-rays of my trashed painful arthritic knees, or the latest nerve conduction studies which show severe damage to my right femoral nerve which makes it feel like a hot nail being driven into my thigh ..
> John could post a photo of me falling sideways when I lose balance, or even more interesting would be watching me struggle to stand or climb stairs?
> ...


I think I will pass on the idea of posting pics of my stump......

Since I lost my leg.........I figured that I had 2 choices.....1. sit around and feel sorry for myself or........2. get on with living life.

I had to figure out what I could do and what I could not do. If it was something that I could not do, then the next question was, 'What do I need/need to do in order to accomplish this task?'

A riding lawn mower pulling a small trailer solved a lot of the challenges. In the winter, I needed to put chains on the rear tires........and if it did not want to start in the cold weather I discovered that a hair blow dryer......blowing on the engine block for 10-20 minutes would result in an running engine.

If I want to go somewhere that involves a lot of walking.........I discovered that an electric scooter (with a slight modification) solved that challenge.
one similar to this.....
https://www.ezipusa.com/currie-parts-electric-bikes/scooter-ezip-e-1000-2014/


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2014)

Terri said:


> That surgery sounds fairly major, and it would have a long recovery time.
> 
> Some people simply refuse to be operated on, for various reasons


You're absolutely correct...My hip surgery was very painful ..I had physical therapy for over a year just to learn to walk again...it took 18 MONTHS for a full recovery and..I lived alone.

Lots of people simply refuse surgery...and if they do, IMHO, they can hardly continue to complain about the problem which could be fixed...it's their choice.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

newfieannie said:


> must be years ago I heard Bill say he could have an operation to fix this condition. he would have been laid up for awhile but by this time he would have had 2 good feet to work with. but for some reason he chose not to. I would have had it done long ago but to each his own. ~Georgia


I have had 11 surgeries over the years on my ankles and one major breakdown of my left ankle because of the surgeries. Nothing has helped in the end. Last was this last winter. Drs. say next time it will be remove the joint and fusion. Rocker bottom on the shoe. Course they have said that for 10 years or more. No guarantee surgery is a fix . 

I feel for you Bill. We all do what we can and think is best. I wish you the best with those feet and ankles. Lifetime of pain. As I have said many times. "Walk a mile in my shoes. You will be a mile away and trying to find a way back, with time to reflect on what I deal with it everyday"
. We may not all think the same or think we would do different but until you are having to deal with it yourself, You do not know how you would deal with someone elses' life burdens. I am only 58 and wish I could get out and drive a Farmall H doing what Bill is doing. I had that pleasure for 2 years before I fell off. I dealt with the aftermath of that for 2 years....and the rest of my life. Be careful out there Bill. I envy you sometimes, wouldn't trade places, you are a testament to stick to-a-tive-ness. You ornery old cuss. Smilie, LOL....James


----------



## Twobottom (Sep 29, 2013)

FarmboyBill said:


> Heres what I work with


GOOD GRIEF!!! As far as I am concerned, with feet like that you have earned some down time.

I thought I had problems waking up with a stiff back!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Like James says. They told me they could operate on my ankles. They also told me there was NO guarantee they would be any better.

Im not taking a chance that they operate on them and make them worse.
Dad had lasic surgery on one eye. It worked fine, so he had it on the other, and he said it was much worse than it had been had he left well enough alone.

Well, Im leaving well enough alone till I don't feel like farming anymore. Then, if they can still fix them, fine. I aint goin anywhere. IF they cant, well I was done anyway.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

2 bottom. That's one thing a lack of sex has cured. I havnt had lower back propblems in decades. lol


----------



## Twobottom (Sep 29, 2013)

bostonlesley said:


> I'm sorry that your feet and ankles have such a severe problem...perhaps Bill0002 would care to post a photo of his stump without his prosthetic leg?
> 
> ......
> 
> ...



Get lost! :hysterical: Bill's pics trump all your chest pounding. Those are the worst set of feet I have ever laid eyes on. AND the guy still gets out there and does quite a bit. Big props for Bill. Leslie....not so much.


----------



## Twobottom (Sep 29, 2013)

FarmboyBill said:


> Like James says. They told me they could operate on my ankles. They also told me there was NO guarantee they would be any better.
> 
> Im not taking a chance that they operate on them and make them worse.
> Dad had lasic surgery on one eye. It worked fine, so he had it on the other, and he said it was much worse than it had been had he left well enough alone.
> ...


My uncle ( 74 ) had a small benign tumor on his spine. It gave him some leg pain so he went on for surgery, they only had to inject it and it shrunk. His friend had the same exact thing so uncle recommended his dr for the same procedure which worked so well for him. The friend is now in constant pain and lost partial movement in the leg.

My cousin went in for tooth implants. They did too many teeth at one time and mess up somehow. He is in constant pain for five years now. On pain killers, and the only relief might be to go under the knife again and have the nerves severed which means he will lose all control of that side of his face forever.

I take your approach to surgery....only as a last resort.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

wogglebug said:


> I saw that. Who didn't, after all?
> I can see that he's attractive, in an androgenous, Ziggy Stardust sort of way. Not my taste, even setting aside his personality and morals, but* I'm surprised he's not earning a somewhat honest living as a male model.*


And he's getting his chance...
https://au.lifestyle.yahoo.com/beau.../jeremy-meeks-facebook-felon-to-fashion-model


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

U Betcha lol, with one heck of an interested audience. They'll make him an offer he cant refuse lol.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2014)

Twobottom said:


> Get lost! :hysterical: Bill's pics trump all your chest pounding. Those are the worst set of feet I have ever laid eyes on. AND the guy still gets out there and does quite a bit. Big props for Bill. Leslie....not so much.


Bless your heart for those kind words


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

That can be a great opportunity for that guy and his family. I hope he doesn't blow it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

O I bet he ends up blowing it lol


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

" why yes Officer i can understand that to you sir it looks like a garden tractor, but sir, you have to understand this IS my wheelchair, and it can pull a single bottom plow, a disc, cultivator, and a tiller." bash, grumble, and moaning.... " yes Officer i will use their electric carts when i shop at Wally mart next time, but honestly mine chair can haul a lot more groceries than theirs does." more grumbling ^& "Yes sir, you have a good day to sir."

Spoken by Bill at wally world after the store manager calls the cops 'cause Bill drives his tractor into the store to go shopping!! LOL

Go Bill Go!!!! :hysterical::bash:


----------



## rickpaul (Jan 10, 2013)

I love to garden, I have a tractor an a few implements but its not power steerin, I have emphysema, I can barely walk 25ft w/o havin a couple a mins to catch my breath, I so envy some of you people with the handicaps y`all have mentioned, but I can`t say a word, I did it to myself, if I would have listened to Momma an not smoked, I don`t think I would be in this condition


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yep. My granddad smoked and gave dad asthma. I have a pic of me as a baby and dad holding me up to his face with a cig in his mouth. He gave me asthma. Du to the attacks which is caused by lack of breath and nervousness, I started kicking my ankles together in rythim to my breathing when going to bed.. Ive done that since I was around 5. Still do it when I go to bed. Doc gave me some pills to try, Like everything else ive tried for RLS, they worked for a week or less, and then don't. I don't kick my ankles anymore, that HURTS, but I kick the insteps of my feet. Its a habit I cant quit. I do that till im wore out and go to sleep. At least, the pills help me so that, when I wake up once or twice a night, to hit the can, I go back to sleep without doing that, whereas before, when I went back to bed, I had to repeat it all over again.

BUT I suppose one cant get old, especially a guy without something bad having happened to him.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Like James says. They told me they could operate on my ankles. They also told me there was NO guarantee they would be any better.
> 
> Im not taking a chance that they operate on them and make them worse.
> Dad had lasic surgery on one eye. It worked fine, so he had it on the other, and he said it was much worse than it had been had he left well enough alone.
> ...


The last I checked, 'there are no real guarantees in life,'

I ask questions.like how long has this procedure been around?? What is the success rate like?? (I don't want to be someone's guineau pig.........(and I still don't like the success rate for lasik surgery)
Also, how long has this surgeon been doing this????......how many cases????.....success rate????
In some situations.......which hospital has the most experience and highest success rate???? (e.g. if I were back in New England and needed orthopedic surgery, I would be contacting New England Baptist Hospital in Boston.)
If have the opportunity.........if I happen to know one of the OR nurses......I would ask them which surgeon they would choose for that particular procedure.

Then I decide if I like the odds.

But then some people refuse to fly because the plane might crash......even though commercial flights are, statisically, very safe. To be logically consistent, no one should ever get in a car......since your chances are much greater of being killed in an auto accident.

I guess I, personally, would rather do some research......and make an informed decision....and if the odds seem all right.........go for it.

I would rather feel that I had done everything possible........instead of doing nothing because there was no guarantee. :shrug:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Theres a saying if it aint BROKE, don't fix it. Mines just cracked lol.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Is this the ....my owie is worse than your owie thread?....LOL!!!


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Twobottom said:


> Get lost! :hysterical: Bill's pics trump all your chest pounding. Those are the worst set of feet I have ever laid eyes on. AND the guy still gets out there and does quite a bit. Big props for Bill. Leslie....not so much.


Do I understand your statement correctly????.......it is all right for FBB to post pics of his feet, and proclaim his limitations.......but it is not all right for BL to talk about her limitations and how she has dealt with them???? REALLY??????:shocked::shocked:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

LIKE I SAID. I doubt if ANYBODY can get into their 60s and beyond without some kind of limiting injury, cept Ox. Chuck gets round better than I did last time I was with him lol. 
We ALL have our sicknesses, we all have our disabilities, ect. And we all have our pains. Pain is a funny kind of thing, but then again its not funny at all. Sometimes, mine will feel like a knife shoved up my foot and ankle. Other times it will feel like somebody pressing their elbow into my back shoulder blade.
Then again, we can sometimes tell the weather by our pains.
Whatever we collectively have, They all are hurts, and they all need pills and doctoring, and they all limit what we can do, or want to do. I don't think any ones pain is a better owie than anothers, and through mine, I can appreciate others.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I beg to differ Bill. many of us have gotten into our 60's and beyond without some limiting injury. I myself have been lucky all my life. I better knock on wood though . the way I take the stairs could happen at any time. ~Georgia


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

viggie said:


> I saw the pic, and I honestly don't see how he's considered attractive. Even if he were, his actions speak a lot more loudly to me.


 I just saw his pic, he looks like a thug or hoodlum to me. I'm truly scratching my head why women would get riled up and think he was attractive. That wasnt my first impression at all, more like "that's the sort of person that makes decent people want to carry a gun".


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Twobottom said:


> Get lost! :hysterical: Bill's pics trump all your chest pounding. Those are the worst set of feet I have ever laid eyes on. AND the guy still gets out there and does quite a bit. Big props for Bill. Leslie....not so much.


May I suggest You know NOTHING about Lesley and the pain she endures. She however doesn't use it as an excuse NOT to do just about everything. So in a nice way bugger off or as Lesley would say bless you for those kind words


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Bill if you choose to do nothing about your ankles that is your choice just don't use it as an excuse.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Why Not. SAY Wheres Whynot?? she aint been around lately??


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

FBB, dispassionate advice is to keep up to date with the odds on your possible operation. As an example, I decided a long time ago not to have a spinal fusion, because the odds for improvement/no change/worse were about equal. Since then, the odds have improved, but so has my back, so I'm still holding off. One of my sons, though, has worse problems, the operation prognosis is better these days - moved to 50/25/25, now to 60/25/15, so for him a spinal fusion is worth the gamble.

So... just keep an eye on them. The odds change, so it's worth keeping up-to-date. Don't set the decision in stone, but keep the facts under active review - say maybe every birthday.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

wogglebug said:


> FBB, dispassionate advice is to keep up to date with the odds on your possible operation. As an example, I decided a long time ago not to have a spinal fusion, because the odds for improvement/no change/worse were about equal. Since then, the odds have improved, but so has my back, so I'm still holding off. One of my sons, though, has worse problems, the operation prognosis is better these days - moved to 50/25/25, now to 60/25/15, so for him a spinal fusion is worth the gamble.
> 
> So... just keep an eye on them. The odds change, so it's worth keeping up-to-date. Don't set the decision in stone, but keep the facts under active review - say maybe every birthday.



Exactly!!! The more times a surgical procedure is done, the more they learn about what works and what does not work........so, the procedure is improved over time.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Why Not./QUOTE]
> 
> Does it indicate some lack of basic honesty and integrity???? But I am sure that you already knew that........:shrug
> 
> Bill...........imagining FBB getting his usual chuckle.......because he is an honest person who apparently enjoys stirring the pot.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yep, I imagine each time they do it, it MIGHT get better, BUT to the poor unfortunates who gets cobbled on until they get it right, there stuck with it usually.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

jj u say if I choose to do nothing just say it, don't make excuses

Suppose a guy wanted to go somewhere, say the Bahamas, and he talked about it some. People said, well go. fly out there, but he said he didn't want to fly. Suppose, as it seems to do here in nearly every posting. that someone got hacked at his foolishness of not wanting to fly, so he told them that, when he was young, and in the army, he had dated and became engaged to this black eyed girl. They wanted to marry, but from where he was stationed, he couldn't get there and get back on a weekend pass, so he goes to the chaplain and he authorizes a come to base for the guys feeancy. Well, while the guy is at the airport waiting for her, her plane crashes killing all on board.
AND THATS HIS EXCUSE FOR NOT WANTING TO FLY

I think that it is better to give the reasons why one does or dosent do a thing, so that those of their friends, can get a handle on what motivates him/her to be/do what they do. That's much better to me, than having people trying to guess the reason for ones behavour, and making the wrong guesses, then jumping to conclusions about that person that are likely totally wrong.

As part of the song says, (Its only words, and words are all we have)


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2014)

Per your example, I'd ask why the guy kept posting over and over for years that he wanted more than anything to go to the Bahamas, could go, but refuses to , and rebuffs everyone who has been there, done that when they make suggestions as to how it's more than possible to overcome that fear.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Sooner or later someone would tell him, Dangit I get tired of hearing from you all the time that you want to go there but cant. IF you don't really want to go than its time to shut up. IF you really want to go, then GO, and shut up, just quit whinning about your wanting to go and yet you don't.

Make a guess where I surmised this? lol


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Sooner or later someone would tell him, Dangit I get tired of hearing from you all the time that you want to go there but cant. IF you don't really want to go than its time to shut up. IF you really want to go, then GO, and shut up, just quit whinning about your wanting to go and yet you don't.
> 
> Make a guess where I surmised this? lol


self-reflection ???............:shrug:


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> yep, I imagine each time they do it, it MIGHT get better, BUT to the poor unfortunates who gets cobbled on until they get it right, there stuck with it usually.


e 

Seem to be ignoring the main point.......

Having spent my career in the health care field.......if some surgeon claims to guarantee the outcome of any surgery......RUN!!!!.....he is a quack.

One of my first A-HA moments after starting to work in the hospital is that almost nothing of what we do causes healing. The body heals itself. We try to do things that will make it easier for the body to do its healing work. But sometimes the healing does not happen. There are no guarantees.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

And that is why I aint going to try to fix it. I motivate, and thats good enough. Eating a can of tuna a day has really helped me fro what shape I was in a year ago.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> And that is why I aint going to try to fix it. I motivate, and thats good enough. Eating a can of tuna a day has really helped me fro what shape I was in a year ago.


Motivate????........are you sure that you meant to use that word???? What you describe appears to be a lack of motivation.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Motovate, also means to move around.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I like Moto X


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Motovate, also means to move around.



:spinsmiley: :spinsmiley: HUH???

I never heard of that.........so I checked a couple dictionaries.......nothing close to what you claim, FBB. 

can you point me to a dictionary that has that for a definition for 'motivate?"


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> Motovate, also means to move around.


 
Ummm if I am not mistaken there is no such word as motovate?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Some people need to worry about their own feet instead of Bill's

I bet he could out work most of the people telling him how to live his life.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Will, I got no dic unerrys here ta prove my point, so ill rest on my H edumacation, or lack thereof
I still say motivate? means get with it, get going, make some progress.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

oneraddad said:


> Some people need to worry about their own feet instead of Bill's
> 
> I bet he could out work most of the people telling him how to live his life.


 
Interesting now your defending Bill when before you couldn't say anything nice.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm being nice to Bill, whats wrong with that ?

If I tried telling Bill how to live his life and sided with you, would you think I was being mean to Bill ?

No matter my opinion, one side would be butt hurt over it, so get over it.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Nothing to get over. Just found it interesting you are being "nice" when you said some mighty hurtful things before AND told him how he should live. You must be having a delightful day today for a change.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Just because I disagree with Bill on one matter, doesn't mean I disagree with everything he posts.

You're just picking on him like you always do.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Will, I got no dic unerrys here ta prove my point, so ill rest on my H edumacation, or lack thereof
> I still say motivate? means get with it, get going, make some progress.


There are dictionaries on-line. I notice that your spelling skills have suddenly deteriorated. 

Bill......imagining FBB is still grinning about his pot-stirring abilities.......and there have been some occasions where FBB just keeps digging a hole deeper and deeper. It should be interesting to see what happens..........


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Will, I got no dic unerrys here ta prove my point, so ill rest on my H edumacation, or lack thereof
> I still say motivate? means get with it, get going, make some progress.


'rest on lack of education'.............rest on something that is not there??........isn't that like me saying that I am going to depend on a ladder that I do not have in order to get on the roof of the house.....????????? :shrug:

Is this one of those occasions where FBB just keeps digging deeper and deeper??


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Nope, taint.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

As long as FBB does not have an addiction, I guess its okay to be "brutally honest" with him? But what do I know?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

As the song says. Addicted to Love lol


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Fowler said:


> As long as FBB does not have an addiction, I guess its okay to be "brutally honest" with him? But what do I know?



Honestly ?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

oneraddad said:


> Honestly ?


 
What?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Fowler said:


> What?



I'm gonna be brutally honest.... All I could think about was people puking in their hair. I don't know why I wrote "Honestly"


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

oneraddad said:


> I'm gonna be brutally honest.... All I could think about was people puking in their hair. I don't know why I wrote "Honestly"


Sexy.....:happy2:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Really????????


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

No........!!!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

If she was hot enough, a little throw up wouldn't be a deal breaker. 

You could just give her a mint and a pillow


----------

